# proFTP mit TLS Fehlermeldung



## tryanderror (7. Dezember 2006)

Hi!

Ich habe auf meinem ROOT-Server (debian) einen proFTP Server installiert und konfiguriert. Jetzt wollte ich TLS aktivieren und bin der Anleitung gefolgt. Soweit so gut.

User sind angelegt - Verzeichnisse sind vorhanden - Server erwartet auch das TLS an ist - Zertifikate sind vorhanden

nur ich bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung beim connecten.

Die Verbindung wurde unerwartet geschlossen. Der Server sendete den Befehlsbeendigungsstatus 1.

Eintrag der proftp.conf


> TLSEngine on
> TLSLog /var/log/tls.log
> TLSProtocol TLSv1
> TLSOptions NoCertRequest
> ...


 
Auth.log


> Dec 7 22:17:28 x.x.x.x sshd[19845]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for ollli from ::ffff:x.x.x.x port 14362 ssh2
> Dec 7 22:17:28 x.x.x.x sshd[19848]: (pam_unix) session opened for user ollli by (uid=0)
> Dec 7 22:17:28 x.x.x.x sshd[19848]: subsystem request for sftp
> Dec 7 22:17:28 x.x.x.x sshd[19848]: (pam_unix) session closed for user ollli


 

Kann mir jemand helfen?

*EDIT*

Hab rausgefunden das der Fehler immer dann auftritt wenn die Shell auf /bin/ftp geändert wird.
Wie kann ich einen User anlegen der nur FTP Zugang hat?


----------

